# DAP sucks - A story from DAP lover



## hcp006sl (Aug 31, 2005)

Hello everybody, 

Before telling the story let me introduce myself. I am the person who is using DAP as the DM from the very first day I started net surfing – *DAP is my first and only DM I have used*. After that when DAP 7 released, writing 50 software reviews I got a free license of DAP Premium. I was totally satisfied with the performance and features of it. 

Till the mid of July I was a dial-up user, but after that I opt for Broadband connection and got it. As from 16 th August, 2005 free hours were introduced by the Broadband service provider, *I decided to download some DVDs* – SuSe DVD, Knoppix DVD, Solaris 10 DVD, Debian Linux DVDs etc. Excepting Knoppix and Solaris all others were *larger than 4 GB*. 

Now I added the url of each file to DAP download list, to my surprise *I found DAP failed to report the proper file size for a file greater than 4 GB*. A conclusion could be drawn from this incident that *DAP does not support any download greater than 4 GB*. 

I started to search for a new DM and found one called Fresh Download having the capacity to recognize a file *larger than 4 GB*. The free s/w Fresh Download that was never in the competition among the DMs and that doesn't have the popularity as DAP has, found to be a much better DM than DAP. 

Though Fresh Download is working good, but I need some features not present in it. Features like – _a scheduler_ like DAP and if possible _command prompt support_. *Can anybody suggest any alternative?*

Originally posted at *hcp.wincustomize.com
Topic DAP sucks.


----------



## funkymonkey (Aug 31, 2005)

Try Free Download Manager.
COmpletely free, has schedular, site manager, html spider, download log, all settings that you will need except command line operation.
But its one of the best, fasterst, and smallest utility. Does not hog much system resources and has low profile.
Easy drag and drop url box too.
Give it a try.


----------



## hcp006sl (Aug 31, 2005)

funkymonkey said:
			
		

> Try Free Download Manager.



Does it support anything larger than 4 GB?


----------



## deathvirus_me (Sep 1, 2005)

Why not use FlashGet or WellGet ???


----------



## tuxfan (Sep 1, 2005)

I would also recommend free download manager. It was on one of the Digit CD/DVD some time back. Or you can also go to *www.freedownloadmanager.org/download.htm


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 1, 2005)

tuxfan!
Is Free Download Manager is better than DAP and Flashget or ne Download manager?
Or u recommended it only becauz of its free?
pls clear my doubts!
I never checked it?
Is it really worth to try?


----------



## chinmay (Sep 1, 2005)

Well, I too recommend Free Download manager. Ignore the fact that its free and others are paid. I recommend it cuz its best in performance. BTW, i too changed from DAP to FDM very recently


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 1, 2005)

So it means, i should too try it.
Currently I'm using DAP 7.4, but I'm quite satisfied with it.
But who knows may be FDM is better than DAP?
So let me try it...


----------



## drvarunmehta (Sep 1, 2005)

Been using Free Download Manager for over a year. Can confidently say that it is the best.


----------



## expertno.1 (Sep 1, 2005)

i am a dap fan and i tell u 

"every thing in this world has any demeritt"

so why not to remove the demeritt

as a dap lover i have reported this to the dap center and i am sure that this problem will be solved in future version

i will never switch from DAP..i am lovin it


----------



## hack expert (Sep 1, 2005)

flash get rocks allthough it is not a freeware also try leech get  trial version lets u have max 8 simultaenous downloads but has got excellent speeds and features even useful on lan transfers


----------



## hcp006sl (Sep 1, 2005)

deathvirus_me said:
			
		

> Why not use FlashGet or WellGet ???





			
				hack expert said:
			
		

> flash get rocks allthough it is not a freeware also try leech get  trial version lets u have max 8 simultaenous downloads but has got excellent speeds and features even useful on lan transfers




FlashGet sucks too. Don't know about WellGet.
FlashGet And LeechGet don't have the capacity to recognize the size of a file larger than 4GB.


----------



## hcp006sl (Sep 1, 2005)

funkymonkey said:
			
		

> Try Free Download Manager.





			
				tuxfan said:
			
		

> I would also recommend free download manager. It was on one of the Digit CD/DVD some time back. Or you can also go to *www.freedownloadmanager.org/download.htm





			
				chinmay_d said:
			
		

> Well, I too recommend Free Download manager. Ignore the fact that its free and others are paid. I recommend it cuz its best in performance. BTW, i too changed from DAP to FDM very recently





			
				drvarunmehta said:
			
		

> Been using Free Download Manager for over a year. Can confidently say that it is the best.



Already tried after your post. Thanks for the information.

I am not saying it the best. But, nice one; effective; can download 4GB+ files.


----------



## expertno.1 (Sep 2, 2005)

i am using dap from last 4.5 years and i say "its the best"

the 4 gb walla problem will be cured in new version "dap center replied"


----------



## lywyre (Sep 2, 2005)

Myself switched from DAP to FDM a month back, and so far no problems. DAP used to give frequent CRC errors with compressed files (and other formats too), so far not a single one has failed and Integration/deintegration with browsers is a breeze. It finds downloadables even from Opera 8.

I just changed from DAP, because I am moving away from licensed s/w (pirated) to free wares, and I found this one to be surprisingly better in many ways than DAP or IDM. So one more vote for FDM.


----------



## mariner (Sep 2, 2005)

i have been using the flashget registered version and never had ne problems so far. personally i think its better than FDM or DAP.


----------



## tuxfan (Sep 2, 2005)

expertno.1 said:
			
		

> i am a dap fan and i tell u
> 
> "every thing in this world has any demeritt"
> 
> ...



I agree that everything in the world has demerit, but you can't live with a spyware!! DAP is reported to have one. So sooner you stop using it, better for you.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Sep 3, 2005)

Heh .. I dont feel attached to any software ... I use whichever software till it works .. and it starts giving nuisance, I move on .. So far only Maxthon, WinRar and IrfanView have been my fav program and they keep improving ... I left QcdPlayer for Foobar a year ago ..


----------



## neerajvohra (Sep 3, 2005)

using massdownloader from two years,and getting the best regarding scheduler etc,its paid one,but u know how to get it!!!
info regarding massdownloader
*www.metaproducts.com/mp/mpProducts_Detail.asp?id=3


----------



## expertno.1 (Sep 3, 2005)

> I agree that everything in the world has demerit, but you can't live with a spyware!! DAP is reported to have one. So sooner you stop using it, better for you.



no dude it has adware

see this www.speedbit.com see the first page dude


----------



## mario_pant (Sep 3, 2005)

hey when i was a kid i used DAP also but as i grew i got fed up of the "file corrupted error" when i tried to open some files...... then in 2003 i started downloading max. 50MB downloads on my dial-up and i didn't want to screw up with such a big file and my patience...... so i left DAP in a dark corner..... and brought home a new and shining MassDownloader from MetaProducts..... i tell you it has never EVER failed me by downloading the corrupted way..... DAP just used to save the data as it came... but massdownloader allocates the space first and starts filling..... and does all this in mass files.... moreover it has a function where u can select which browser does massdownloader act as...... IE, mozilla, netscape and many more.... it has speed control scheduler... the only Demerit i see in *"MassDownloader"* is that it is slow with some with some ftps (the ones witht the user limits on them).... but u know this is nothing as compared to the massive other features.......
PS: try not to get the "LATEST" version....try to get the 3.0.577 SR1 version...... thats the latest version that can be Cracked!!!! *evil laughs*


----------



## shwetanshu (Sep 3, 2005)

actually free version has ads, which are detected as adware by Norton, so some ppl say that it has spywares, and also i stopped using DAP becuase it doesnt support URL redirection. Dont know about the latest version, pls let me know if it does. And also it once corrupted my 2.2 GB download


----------



## tuxfan (Sep 3, 2005)

I don't consider adware as too malicious. But if a software once decides to do something behind your backs, how can you trust it again?  Even I have used DAP, but Free Download Manager seems far better as of now


----------



## hpotter606 (Sep 3, 2005)

mariner said:
			
		

> i have been using the flashget registered version and never had ne problems so far. personally i think its better than FDM or DAP.



Agree with you  
I got some problems in FDM that really sucked.
The best thing i like about flashget is its integration with FF using flashgot. 
We have got 2 options. We can eighter use FF DM or Flashget . This thing really helped me in many cases. Registering flashget removes all problems.

For dap the Ads are really bad. one can't even c***k it. It is easier with flashget. for a dialup user ads matter much.


----------



## expertno.1 (Sep 3, 2005)

> moreover it has a function where u can select which browser does massdownloader act as...... IE, mozilla, netscape and many more.... it has speed control scheduler... the only Demerit i see in flashgot is that it is slow with some with some ftps (the ones witht the user limits on them).... but u know this is nothing as compared to the massive other features.......



how do u gusy are getting file corruption error ?
i have nevr got it a single time

dap has also feature to select which browser does DAP act as...... IE, mozilla, netscape

it has the best scheduler

it has ZIP preview by the help of which u can see the contecnmts of a zip file wityhout downlaoding it and extract the require contecnts only !


----------



## hcp006sl (Sep 3, 2005)

I have not yet tried *MassDownloader*. *I shall try it*.
As I’ve already mentioned *FlashGet* does not recognize a file larger than 4 GB.

Anyway thanks everybody for their respective comments.


----------



## mario_pant (Sep 3, 2005)

even massdownloader has zip preview....


> how do u gusy are getting file corruption error ?
> i have nevr got it a single time


What sizes have u been downloading??


----------



## rajat22 (Sep 4, 2005)

> I am the person who is using DAP as the DM from the very first day I started net surfing â€“ DAP is my first and only DM I have used. After that when DAP 7 released, writing 50 software reviews I got a free license of DAP Premium. I was totally satisfied with the performance and features of it.



Same with me. Now DAP is my 2nd DM for the limitations. Flashget is my 1st.


----------



## Ashis (Sep 8, 2005)

Indyan said:
			
		

> I have always maintained that DAP SUCKS.
> 
> I use Flahget.You can try NetTransport and Mass Downloader also.



Hey...Dap always had sucked!

Use Download Express Its simple the fastest that Ihave ever seen !

And also visit MetaProducts !


----------



## expertno.1 (Sep 9, 2005)

> What sizes have u been downloading??


 i downloaded a 30 mb file , a 250 mb game. a 600 mb os linux

none of them were corrupt


----------



## hcp006sl (Sep 9, 2005)

*My mail to DAP:*

From: Mithun Pal
Sent: Thursday, September 08, 2005 20:31
To: Support DownloadAccelerator
Subject: DAP does not support any download greater than 4 GB

Hello,
This is from a DAP Premium user and my problem is that I am unable to
download properly any file larger than 4GB. Recently I tried to download
some DVDs larger than 4GB with DAP Premium (main module 7.5.0.9). But,
when I added the url of each file to DAP download list, to my surprise I
found DAP failed to report the proper file size for a file larger than 4
GB. A conclusion could be drawn from this incident that DAP does not
support any download greater than 4 GB. For example, DAP reports the
size of the following file -
ftp://mirrors.kernel.org/suse/i386/9.3/iso/SUSE-9.3-Eval-DVD.iso
as 184.43MB, instead of its actual size 4.18GB.
So, isn't it possible to add the feature of supporting the file size
larger than 4GB?


*Their reply:* 

Dear user,
Thank you for your contact.
Sorry, the maximum file size supported by DAP is 4 GB. 


Best regards,
Download Accelerator Plus team.
*www.downloadaccelerator.com 
104 million users can't be wrong! 


*Conclusion:*

Goodbye DAP.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 9, 2005)

I was using DAP since a long time...
4 years approx.
But a few days back I downloaded Flashget 1.71 and installed it.
I found it better than DAP.
And now I hv uninstalled DAP and using Flashget.
Its a good downloading s/w...

*PS: Is there ne way by which Flashget too shows a d/l window like DAP shows while d/l ing nething?*


----------



## hcp006sl (Sep 9, 2005)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> I was using DAP since a long time...
> 4 years approx.
> But a few days back I downloaded Flashget 1.71 and installed it.
> I found it better than DAP.
> ...



FlashGet also doesn't support a download larger than 4GB.


----------



## hcp006sl (Sep 9, 2005)

hcp006sl said:
			
		

> FlashGet also doesn't support a download larger than 4GB.



Sorry, it supports and LeechGet doesn't.


----------



## Netjunkie (Sep 10, 2005)

I was stuck with DownloadStudio untill i tried "Free Download Manager", later tried DAP but i felt FDM is definetly good enough.

Downloaded "MassDownloader" or "FlashGet" today just to give them a try.


----------



## Sreekanth V (Sep 10, 2005)

Go to this page: *www.conceiva.com/products/downloadstudio/
And find out if it suits you.
Download studio is a powerful download manager.
Now it integrates with any browser.
Highly costomizeble download wizard.
Let you download anything on the Internet.


Look at this, I downloaded the same file and download studio recognised the full size very correctly. 
I copied this line from the "job conversation" 's last line.

9/10/2005 12:45:44 PM	150 Opening BINARY mode data connection for SUSE-9.3-Eval-DVD.iso (4488353792 bytes).


Check it out. 
NBownload studio is not free.
You can download a fully functional 15 days trial vertion.
Yuu can even extend the trial period again for 15 days.


----------



## Sreekanth V (Sep 10, 2005)

*The comparison*

Want a good comparison with others? Here is a big one.
Sourse: Download studio FAQ.

```
Want to read an independent comparison and review of all popular download managers and download accelerators?

Recently, PC Magazine reviewed all popular internet download managers in their 12th Annual Utility Shootout (June 8, 2004). DownloadStudio won the Editors' Choice for best download manager. Read the full review at the PC Magazine web site. 

Why is DownloadStudio better at downloading than GetRight, Download Accelerator Plus, FlashGet, NetAnts, LeechGet, Internet Download Manager, Star Downloader and NetPumper?

These are all great products that will help you download files. But we believe that DownloadStudio has more features and gives your more power than any of these products.

Typically, these products are single file internet download managers (or download accelerators). They are focused on helping you download a single file faster. DownloadStudio also does this - using similar technologies for single file downloading such as download acceleration, resume broken downloads, file splitting, click monitoring, categories, scheduling, etc.

But DownloadStudio goes beyond single file downloading. Using DownloadStudio, you can download:

Complete web sites
Complete FTP sites
All the images contained in web sites or FTP sites
All the flash contained in web sites or FTP sites
All the programs contained in web sites or FTP sites
All the audio and video contained in web sites or FTP sites
Streaming audio and video from streaming web servers
Flash SWF content from web pages
Search engine results from all popular search engines


DownloadStudio can download using all popular internet protocols, including HTTP, HTTPS, FTP, MMS and RTSP.

This gives you enormous power and flexibility over what you want to get from the internet. Check your current download manager or download accelerator and see if it can do all of this!

What other features make DownloadStudio better than GetRight, Download Accelerator Plus, FlashGet, NetAnts, LeechGet, Internet Download Manager, Star Downloader and NetPumper?

DownloadStudio contains NO adware or spyware.

DownloadStudio integrates into all popular web browsers - Firefox, Mozilla, Opera, Netscape and Internet Explorer. It also integrates into IE-based browsers such as Maxthon, NetCaptor and Avant Browser. Web browser integration is superior to other products. A download toolbar is added to give you one-click access to downloading features. Advanced click monitoring methods catch all your clicks. Customizable right-click context menu items let you download links, images, pages and sites while browsing. Drag/drop support lets you quickly download selected content from a web page. Auto Flash detection (Internet Explorer only) lets you save all the Flash content to your download folder.

DownloadStudio lets you get video clips and audio clips from web sites. Typically, audio and video are streamed from streaming web servers (Microsoft, Real or QuickTime streaming servers). This streaming audio or video is not a file that can be downloaded in the normal manner. DownloadStudio contains direct support for Microsoft Streaming Servers so it can directly download WMV, WMA, WVX, WAX, ASX and ASF audio and video files. Also included is DownloadStudio's Audio And Video Capture Application that lets you capture the streaming output as it plays in your web browser or media player. Finally, now you can capture any video and audio from the web!

DownloadStudio lets you get flash (SWF) content from web sites as you view web pages in Internet Explorer. Just right click on any flash and save it to your hard disk. You can also browse all the flash files stored in your Internet Explorer cache. 

DownloadStudio lets you download files in three ways depending on your level of experience. If you're new to downloading files, you can use the easy-to-use Download Wizard that guides you through a step-by-step wizard. Expert mode is a faster one dialog method for people more familiar with downloading. Silent downloading provides fast, no-click, no-dialog downloading from web browsers for experienced users.

DownloadStudio has a built-in image and file viewer. This lets you view all your downloaded files on your computer. It supports over 150 file formats so that you can quickly see thumbnails for all your files. The DownloadStudio Instant Viewer lets you see full-sized images of your files. It's just like having an image browser like ACDSee, CompuPic or IrfanView built into your internet download manager!

DownloadStudio takes categories to a new level. Typically, most internet download managers have categories that are just shortcuts for folders on your computer. DownloadStudio's categories use a high performance database so that you can create virtual folders for all your downloads and can organize your downloads as you wish. Full search capability lets you find your files fast.

DownloadStudio contains a comprehensive time scheduler so that you can schedule your downloads at any time of day. Unlike its competitors that have one schedule for all downloads, you can schedule your downloads at different times of day. You can also schedule frequent downloads that occur every hour, day, or week.
```


----------



## expertno.1 (Sep 10, 2005)

> Want a good comparison with others? Here is a big one.
> Sourse: Download studio FAQ.


oh man every software boosts of its performance and abilities

and my message to all of you is that 
DAP is the best...if you believe it or not

thast all from my side


----------



## Netjunkie (Sep 10, 2005)

Yeah dude DownloadStudio is definetly good, but why pay for it when you can get almost all features for free in FDM.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 11, 2005)

I have stopped using DAP ever since spyware started creeping in from there. I use Flashget on my PC and am now using the Safari donwload manager on my (dad's) new iBook G4....


----------



## kikass (Sep 11, 2005)

i have always used getright and i've never had a problem with it. around 2 years back i did use DAP for sometime but stopped once the spyware issue became known. i am surprised that no one here uses getright !!!


----------



## Sreekanth V (Sep 12, 2005)

You have to pay only if you are satisfied.
FDM is really a good competitior.
But I got a bit more speed with Download studio and  some more powers and useful features are given by it. I tried FDM and some others also.


----------



## Trinity (Jun 5, 2006)

I am a FlashGet user myself and its okey dokey


----------



## anandk (Jun 5, 2006)

nice review !
i prefer getright.


----------



## ashisharya (Jun 5, 2006)

i use internet download manager and impressed by its perf.


----------



## rakeshishere (Jun 9, 2006)

Try using LIGHTNING DOWNLOAD or GETRIGHT .They support ur requirements and i tried it toooo and works well


----------



## varkey (Jun 9, 2006)

Flashget is the best!


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 10, 2006)

hey a years old post look the time



> 31-08-2005


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jun 10, 2006)

i have been too comfortable with getright to try any other seriously.
i did try DAP but it kept crashung and downloading currupt files.


----------



## sujithtom (Jun 11, 2006)

FDM is really really great. I love it. So sad nobody is making softwares for it.


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Jun 12, 2006)

FLASHGET is "FREE" Now(Latest Version)

Get it from here
*www.flashget.com/index_en.htm

NICE 2 c sum competition for IDM at last!


----------

